# The Miojoland « 22L Cube



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Setup:

- Created: 01.01.2007 
- Name: Miojoland
- Dimension: 30 x 25 x 30
- Liters: 22 (L) 
- Lighting: 1 PL 9wts Osran LDD.
- Filtration: Azoo mignon 60
- Substrates: Laterita + Humus + Basalto + Sand 
- CO2: None
- Temperature: 28ºC

Flora: 
- Vesicularia Dubyana, Microsorum Narrow, Anubias barteri nana, Echinodorus Tenellus, Echonodorus Latifolius, Hydrocotyle verticillata, Lagarosiphon Madagascariensis, Heteranthera zosterifolia.

Fauna: 
- 3 Iriatherina werneri
- 3 Poecilia Reticulata Endlers
- 3 Shrimps ghost

Images date 01.10.07








Iriatherina werneri, macro


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful photographs...


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Yoshi


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Very natural... Well done...


----------



## guppygirl123 (Sep 28, 2007)

I love it! I really like the branches sticking out. Looks really nice.


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks comments.









Planorbi crystal florida


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Update


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

nice tank....looks really natural to me.....kudos....


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

ballsmyberries: Thank you.

Updating...








Another angle








Shrimp "ghost" with 2cm








Birthday 1 year


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How dazzling to come into a room and see that cube of nature sat right in the midst of the space! Wonderful! That's why I love aquariums!


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Very strong natural feeling. I like it. A lot!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I really adore this tank. It's wild yet coherent. I'm sure you have some very happy fish and shrimp in there!


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello Fabian... 
As the new year?
Among its mounted, the aquarium is my favorite! He has something ... Like saying ... That arouses attention and does not take the focus ... The Paraná River also has the same effect, but like the green tanks! Hehehe


Blz jhow
A montagem do aquário sofreu atraso devido ao móvel não estar pronto, fora à troca do vidro. Hoje furei a rocha para a cachoeira, pois o cano de PVC ficava deitado e agora vai ficar em pé. 


That hug 
JACK


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Well done. So natural feeling indeed. You should be proud.

rgds,
Fiki


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for all comments.


----------



## landstrykeren (Apr 17, 2007)

Really nice!, update?


----------

